# Are all the stories posted here about gaining?



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm just curious. I haven't read through all the titles but gaining seems to be the main focus. 

So my question is are there any stories that are more romantic and girlish in nature? Like a fat girl meets a nice FA love blooms and romance ensues. If there are no stories like that would anyone read them if someone was to write them? Just wondering.


----------



## jack (Mar 19, 2006)

these are, for the most part, heavy-duty weight gain stories. like in the weight room.


----------



## Markt (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'd enjoy reading a story like that assuming it was well-written and, um, appealled to FA's interests (plenty of descriptions of the full-figured heroine).


----------



## Observer (Mar 19, 2006)

There are a few such stories as you describe in the collection and more would be welcome. I feel they would also be read. We frankly admit that the collection is, for the most part, heavy duty weiht gain but this is a caution to the uninitiated, not a limitation. 

The orientation is a reflection of both the muse of the writers and the interest of many readers. But in many of the stories romance and marriage are also involved; in some the gaining aspect is minimal. I would suggest the always popular tales by Swordfish as a good example of romance mixed with nominal gaining. So is the Chesea/Tara/Jenna series by The_id..

In addition to simple boy meets fat girl and love blossoms stories I'd like to see another theme -- fat protagonist overcomes stereotypes and excels over slender competitors in (name the venue). Examples: Fat girl wins best of prize; Stout girl deals successfully with challenge of raising twins; BHM becomes salesman of year; the 200 lb homecoming queen. You get the idea.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been wanting to see some sort of index so I wouldn't have to wade thru all the stories, unless of course, I'm in a random sort of mood. Sometimes, you just want to read a story about a sexual encounter between two plus-size people.. and other times, you'd like to read some sort of XWG under magical conditions that's reversable. 

I might just create that index myself....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Observer said:


> In addition to simple boy meets fat girl and love blossoms stories I'd like to see another theme -- fat protagonist overcomes stereotypes and excels over slender competitors in (name the venue). Examples: Fat girl wins best of prize; Stout girl deals successfully with challenge of raising twins; BHM becomes salesman of year; the 200 lb homecoming queen. You get the idea.



That is exactly the type of story I was talking about. I enjoy writing short stories (I'm not saying I'm good at it lol) but I have never written one about a bbw or ssbbw woman. I should since I am one and everyone says you should write what you know. Obviously though the stories would be from a woman's perspective and might be too hearts and flowery for the guy readers who seem to be the majority here. Thank you for the input. It's given me something to think about.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 19, 2006)

Just write. See what happens. Tell you what, I'll write the worst one possible and then you can top it.

******

OK, so like there's this girl and she's fat and then she meets this guy and eh's like whoa, your fat ans hes like so what if im fat im hot too and she pursues the guya nd he realizes shes really hot like she said and he lets go of prejudiec so he can love the person he really loves not the one society told him to love.

And then he buys a big house and a lot of food and she gets really fat and then they have a lot of sex she gets fatter then.

*************

OK, so if all you do is delete that last bit there, you got a better story from what you're wanting to do. Hope this helps rouse your muse!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

*The Worst Ever Gaining Story...Ever*
_By NancyGirl74_

*I dedicate this story to Fatlane.*

She was fat. No question. She was huge. She was......not fat enough. This was Jim's opinion, anyway. 'I must make her fatter,' thought he. But how? She didn't like pizza. She didn't like McDonald's. She didn't like ice cream or chocolate. She was the pickiest damn fat person he'd ever met. What was a feeder to do? 

He called Hank. "Hank," said he, "I need your help." 

"How can I help?" said Hank.

"It's Janey." cried he. "She's not fat enough!"

"I can help," said Hank.

So Hank helped. Janey grew fatter and fatter. She grew so fat that she couldn't walk, she couldn't sit up, and she couldn't have sex any more. 

"Help!" Jim cried.

Hank just shook his head and said, "Be careful what you ask for." 

"Shut up," said Jim.

"Bite me," said Hank.

"I'll bite you both if you don't shut the f**k up and feed me my dinner!" shouted Janey from the other room.

Moral of the story? 

I don't know. You figure it out.

_Disclaimer: This story is meant to make you laugh. If you are offended...oops, sorry._ :doh:


----------



## Zoom (Mar 19, 2006)

I feel I must explain about FA stories. Many of them are written by FAs, who are male.

Now, a standard romance novel, such as one sees on supermarket shelves, is written for females.

I wondered, exactly why aren't there romance novels for men? But then I realized that there _were_ at one point; James Bond, the Destroyer and several other long-running book series were filled with action and plenty of lust. Eventually they died out because guys could get "that lust stuff" with porn and "that action stuff" in cinema.

Since FAs are one of the few male groups actively interested in romance fiction today, most likely because "that lust stuff" is 99% skinnies, most FA fiction tends to be written by us guys.

But, why don't the BBWs try their hand at BBW fiction? Actually, quite a few of them do, and their results can be seen all over the place. In fact, there was at least one publishing company that catered to BBW romance novels. Unfortunately, sales were terrible as apparently most big women don't want to fantasize about being big women. (Something that needs to change!)

So far as I can tell, BBWs are less likely to write about BBW weight gain. It's like a straight man (non-FA) writing about how great-looking another straight man's muscularture is. It can be difficult to do.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Zoom said:


> I feel I must explain about FA stories. Many of them are written by FAs, who are male.
> 
> Now, a standard romance novel, such as one sees on supermarket shelves, is written for females.
> 
> ...


I don't think I would write about weight gain because I'm simply not into that. But a story about a BBW finding an adventurous, angst filled, romantic love would be a story I might be interested in writing. I don't think there would be an audience though.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

You might be surprised on who reads it tho...


----------



## Observer (Mar 20, 2006)

Nancy:

Try two or three and find out - its the only way you'll ever know for sure.

My personal opinion is that you wil find an audience. If you care to know why send me a private message via the system in the upper right corner.


----------



## BTB (Mar 20, 2006)

as stated before most are WG but there is more if you really look through the site, take for instance the mesure for measure serial or the poetry hidden under the library link on the main site

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/


Everything besides the fiction samples and the three years serial could spark your intwerest there


----------



## tankgirl (Mar 20, 2006)

There still _are_ romances written for guys and those of use who hate girly romance.

It's called sci-fi. 
And, sometimes, fantasy. 

Just kinda hard to find good ones (though my collection is getting admirable).

_*Sword of Truth_ series by Terry Goodkind (First book is Wizard's First Rule)
*the _Vlad Taltos_ novels by Steven Brust, as well as the _Viscount of Ahdrilanka_ books (can't account for the rest of everything else he's written)
*Legend of Nightfall and Return of NIghtfall by Mickey Zucker Reichart...
.... and some others I can't quite recall. Ehm. Heh. Hmmm.

*wanders off*


----------



## tankgirl (Mar 20, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't think I would write about weight gain because I'm simply not into that. But a story about a BBW finding an adventurous, angst filled, romantic love would be a story I might be interested in writing. I don't think there would be an audience though.


 
I'd read it.
If it was like... NOT western, NOT based in the '30s or the Depression or any of those other WAAAAAYYYYY overused time periods....
Do something new. Not something old in a new way. New.
New and original.

.....now I got Trigun stuck in my head....
LOVE and PEACE!
LOVE and PEACE!
.....


----------



## adam (Mar 21, 2006)

I would like to see more of a variation in stories...my favorite being squashing stories, but thats just me, or is it? Then I go through periods where I have zero interest regardless of subject...nobody posts for days...I get so uninspired...so I don't post either...then I make comebacks from time to time.
What was this thread about again?


----------

